
Steve Jobs on Apple’s Core Value - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/08/apple-value/
======
pan69
OK. I'll probably get down voted the hell out of me for writing this but it is
useless "core value" statements like this that make my stomach turn.

I'm sure Hitler had a lot of passion too in what he did and that he thought he
was making the world a better place.

What passion is can be interpreted in many ways and passion can be down right
evil. You might also want to ask supporters of Shia religion what a "better
world" actually is. I'm sure it will be different from your vision.

~~~
showngo
Core values are absolutely pointless for sure, but they are telling how the
people at the top think about the world. And because of that alone they are
very useful to investors and consumers. IMO

